# SDC will need cities covered in sensors,China's Didi says



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

*Driverless cars will need cities covered in sensors, China's Didi says*

Chinese ride-hailing giant Didi Chuxing will become one of the front-runners in developing self-driving cars, the company's chief scientist for smart transportation initiatives, Henry Liu, said on Tuesday.
Didi has been working to develop autonomous vehicle technologies for three years, with teams based in the United States and China, Liu told CNBC during a fireside chat at the East Tech West conference held in the Nansha district of Guangzhou, China.
Didi has about 550 million users taking an average of 30 million rides every day across more than 400 cities.
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/27/eas...i-chuxing-on-future-of-self-driving-cars.html


----------

